# Has our FIRST BUDGIE been bullied? His tail is pretty much missing!? Help Please.



## haaanzel (Apr 16, 2021)

I have purchased my first budgie today - I never noticed just how bad his tail looked until i've taken him home and he's came down for the side of the cage. He is supposed to be 12-14 Weeks Old! Is this stress - how often do they molt? I have been told they will grow back but would love more opinion and information! Thanks!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The messy looking tail feathers may be the result of being in a crowded space and having the tail pecked and pulled by other birds, it also looks like the wings have been slightly clipped. Can you post more close up pictures? Did you get the bird from a breeder or pet store? The feathers will eventually drop out during a molt and grow back but not all at once. Is that sandpaper at the bottom of the cage, if so you should remove it and replace it with newsprint or paper towels.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The budgie's tail is in pretty bad shape and, as Cody indicated, it could be from being overcrowded or from being bullied.
Additionally, the wings were not clipped well by whomever did it. Please let the feathers grow in normally when the budgie molts and then keep it fully flighted.

Sandpaper, grit and sandpaper perch covers should never be used in a budgie's cage. Please make sure you remove it right away as Cody has advised.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*

*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Cage sizes.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Resource Directory*

*If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!*


----------



## haaanzel (Apr 16, 2021)

Cody said:


> The messy looking tail feathers may be the result of being in a crowded space and having the tail pecked and pulled by other birds, it also looks like the wings have been slightly clipped. Can you post more close up pictures? Did you get the bird from a breeder or pet store? The feathers will eventually drop out during a molt and grow back but not all at once. Is that sandpaper at the bottom of the cage, if so you should remove it and replace it with newsprint or paper towels.


hi Cody! He was in a small cage with 5 others. I dont know for how long for as he had 2 other huge averys, so this may not have always been the case! I have asked the guy and he says that the wings have not been clipped. A few others have suggested the same as you have with other birds plucking his feathers. Is it once a year they molt? It was from a breeder but wouldnt have said he was a reeeeeall proffesional more as hobby on the side. I think i may have rescued him really. Oh? Why is this? I will post some more pictures!


----------



## haaanzel (Apr 16, 2021)

Cody said:


> The messy looking tail feathers may be the result of being in a crowded space and having the tail pecked and pulled by other birds, it also looks like the wings have been slightly clipped. Can you post more close up pictures? Did you get the bird from a breeder or pet store? The feathers will eventually drop out during a molt and grow back but not all at once. Is that sandpaper at the bottom of the cage, if so you should remove it and replace it with newsprint or paper towels.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Poor bird, yes, I would say you did rescue him, now that I can see his wings I see that they have not been clipped but just pecked and pulled like the tail. Is he perching and eating normally?


----------



## haaanzel (Apr 16, 2021)

he is perching and eating fine yes!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Good that he is eating well, what are you feeding him?


----------



## haaanzel (Apr 16, 2021)

I have the seed that the breeder gave me but doesnt look very exciting so i have ordered this organic sprouting seed that im gonna try! Let me know what you think - Organic Sprouting Mix 1kg


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

He may not eat that at first because he may not recognize it as food if he has never been exposed to it before. You need to have a quality seed mix for him since that is what he is used to eating and to that offer him veggies. Do not take away his usual food when you begin to offer him the sprouted grain. I make a chop for my birds of kale, romaine, shredded carrots and cooked quinoa that they get every day along with their seed and pellets.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The poor budgie definitely appears to have been bullied. 
Thank goodness you now have him and will be giving him a safe and loving home. 
I look forward to seeing more pictures of him as he improves. What have you named him?*


----------

